# Photo Booth



## PhotoBoxi (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey,

Just wanted to introduce myself and our company, PhotoBoxi. For the most part we stick to doing events with customers such as AOL, Verizon, Skyy Vodka..etc.

This past summer we started to get a lot of demand for our units at weddings. What makes us different than other companies is that we can ship units from our warehouse overnight to most locations in the US. For events that are local to us (DC, NYC, LA) we can do the set-up and also have a person that stays on-site for the duration of the event. We also do monthly/seasonal leases. 

Check us out at www.photoboxi.com or on facebook. You can also contact me directly (shoot me a pm) and I'll make sure you get the best price and treatment. I'll probably be starting a sponser page on here if I can, so look out for that.


----------

